# anyone growing HC emersed?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Any tips for HC emersed or in shallow outdoor pools?

I am wondering if it is to cold still to start them outdoors.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-culture/14444-eye-candy-a-little-jungle.html

They might have some tips for you.


----------

